# Antique Craftsman Table Saw



## kyle20123 (May 6, 2012)

I have a really old Sears and Roebuck CO Craftsman table saw. The number on it is 113.27521. I really want to know what it is worth . It is in great condition and works perfectly. Anyone have any idea?


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Antique table saw*

Hi!
If available, please provide us with as much of the following you can:
a) photos
b) any item #'s
c) to the best of your knowledge...circa
d) size
e) details...construction, motor, stand, accessories, power supply and drive, etc.
Thanks, this will help the forum help you!
Best, 
Marena


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Curoius, does it have a rounded sheetmetal top and made where the arbor and motor is on a tract where you can side it forward and backward?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Doesn't anyone know to search?*

Just enter Craftsman 113.27521 and this will show up:
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=craftsman%20113.27521&type=

This is the one:
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=8080


"really old" Craftsman models will start with 103. ***X or 
109.***X

*Makers of Wood-working Machines, Metal-working Machines, and Stationary Engines for Sears*

The list below contains the known makers of the above-mentioned products only. For a more complete list of makers of Sears products, see the section "Sears, Roebuck Number Prefixes", below.
Sears Roebuck introduced wood-working machinery in their 1926 catalog, according to one source. Here is a list of known North American-based makers of their machinery with their *model-number prefixes* (some companies do not have a model-number prefix because they manufactured for Sears before they introduced the prefix system):


 American Floor Surfacing Machine Co. (*207*)
 American Machine & Tool Co., Inc. (*149*)
 Atlas Press (*101*)
 Belsaw Machinery Co. (*306*)
 Brown-Brockmeyer Co. (*410*; motors and grinders)
 Clausing Industrial, Inc. (*534*)
 Comet Manufacturing Co. (*778*)
 Covel Manufacturing Co. (*108*)
 Delco Products Corp. (*397*; motors and grinders)
 DeWalt Products Co. (*900*)
 Diehl Manufacturing Co. (*315*; motors and grinders; later products with 315 prefix were made by Ryobi and are outside the scope of this website)
 Double A Products Co. (*109*)
 Emerson Electric Co. (*113*)
 Herberts Machinery Co.
 Central Specialty (later a division of King-Seeley Corp.) (*103*)
Leland Electric Co. (*551*; motors)
 Mooradian Manufacturing Co. (*467*)
 Parks Woodworking Machine Co. (*112*)
 Power King Tool Corp. (*534*)
Sturdi-Bilt Steel Products, Inc. (*704*; machine stands)
 Sunlight Electrical Manufacturing Co. (*115*; motors)
 Syncro Corp. (*110*)
 Sypher Manufacturing Co.
 Walker-Turner Co., Inc. (*102*).
 Nowadays, the machinery sold by Sears is made outside North America and hence is outside the scope of this web site. 



What it's worth is what you can sell it for, probably around $125.00 or so unless it's been restored to the condition above...then who knows? Just list it on Craig's List with a $300.000 or best offer.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> _Last edited by woodnthings; Today at 08:11 AM. _



What did you edit?









 









.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I bought an old table saw at a flea market for $50. It looked like a bench version (add a motor), likely an 8" saw, as many were when that old. It wasn't sheet metal, but all cast iron and heavy as all get out. Never used it.









 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's not your saw but I finally found the saw I had. It was a Sears 1946 builders saw.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have the same saw, and have it for sale now, for $125. It has a real clean top, and iron wings, new belt and motor pulley.
I would rather have this saw, instead of a under, $400 new saw.
If I didn't have an old Unisaur, which, is a keeper, I would put a Delta T-2 fence ($155) on it and have a good saw.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> Just enter Craftsman 113.27521 and this will show up:
> http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=ytff1-tyc7&p=craftsman 113.27521&type=
> 
> This is the one:
> ...


Man is it just me or did you have a bad day. You sound a little grumpy there Bill but thanks for the info.:laughing:



cabinetman said:


> What did you edit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with you wanting to know what people edit in a post?
I do it all the time because I was a bad at typing before I lost the finger now I'm worse. So i edit all the time. I must drive you crazy.

I'm assuming that they are like me either adding new info or correcting typo's they missed before hitting submit. To be honest if I wanted you to know what I edited I would have left it there.:laughing:

Just messing with you guys as usual.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I have the same saw, and have it for sale now, for $125. It has a real clean top, and iron wings, new belt and motor pulley.
I would rather have this saw, instead of a under, $400 new saw.
If I didn't have an old Unisaur, which, is a keeper, I would put a Delta T-2 fence ($155) on it and have a good saw.
As I was writing this, a person called about the saw, and is coming to take a look. Reduced advertised price from $150, to $125.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## LimaDon (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi, 

We have a 1946 Builders Saw (109.22620) and are interested in finding replacement miter gages and new belts. Any advice or direction would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Don


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I was considering doing a saw restoration. The saw I selected was a Craftsman 113.27520. I picked up 3 saws. 1 complete running saw with 2 cast wings and a stand for $25.00. The other 2 were less than complete, 1 ran and the other was a parts saw. I paid $25.00 for the parts saw and the other running saw was free. I changed my mind, I just don't have the time or the room to do the overhaul. Sold some of the parts and moved on.

I routinely see similar saws on Craigslist advertised anywhere from free/$25.00 to $300.00. Some of the saws are on Craigslist for months.

If you need to get rid of it, price it low and sell it. If you need to get every possible dime out of it, advertise it for higher and entertain offers.

Good luck whatever you decide.

One other thing, out of the 3 saws there was only one center front rail and one extension front rail that was intact. All the rest had an end busted off.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

LimaDon said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have a 1946 Builders Saw (109.22620) and are interested in finding replacement miter gages and new belts. Any advice or direction would be appreciated.
> 
> ...


The belts, you can use automotive V-belts. I'm not sure if I ever had a miter gauge to go with my saw. I still have the motor but everything else has been disposed of. The mechanism that locks the fence down broke so I got rid of the saw. 

Do you know why the arbor and motor was on a tract that slid forward and back?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> It's not your saw but I finally found the saw I had. It was a Sears 1946 builders saw.


Steve
That looks more like an old washing machine. :grin:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Toolman50 said:


> Steve
> That looks more like an old washing machine. :grin:


That's what I've always thought.


----------



## Big_Tool_Junkie (Jan 22, 2019)

*1946 Builders Saw*



Steve Neul said:


> The belts, you can use automotive V-belts. I'm not sure if I ever had a miter gauge to go with my saw. I still have the motor but everything else has been disposed of. The mechanism that locks the fence down broke so I got rid of the saw.
> 
> Do you know why the arbor and motor was on a tract that slid forward and back?


I had one of these. The sliding arbor was moved by stepping on a pedal that moved the arbor forward and a spring would return it to the starting position once you removed your foot. There are two sets of holes in the table that a fixed miter gauge would drop into, the miter gauge was fixed in position but the angle was adjustable. With the miter gauge locked in position a long rafter could be placed in the table and the blade drawn through the wood for an accurate miter (crosscut). 
This saw was great for making repetitive crosscuts and ripping stock to width....but, the arbor didn't tilt (nor did the table) so there was no bevels cut. 


Cheers!


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Paid $12.50 for one that looks like the one at Vintage machinery. Came with two miter guages and three fences. No body bid because it was wired for 220. The old blade was cracked. Put a new blade on it, rewired for 110 (because that is what I had access to) and works great.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Big_Tool_Junkie said:


> I had one of these. The sliding arbor was moved by stepping on a pedal that moved the arbor forward and a spring would return it to the starting position once you removed your foot. There are two sets of holes in the table that a fixed miter gauge would drop into, the miter gauge was fixed in position but the angle was adjustable. With the miter gauge locked in position a long rafter could be placed in the table and the blade drawn through the wood for an accurate miter (crosscut).
> This saw was great for making repetitive crosscuts and ripping stock to width....but, the arbor didn't tilt (nor did the table) so there was no bevels cut.
> 
> 
> Cheers!


That sounds as scary as an upcut saw.


----------

